# Spoil Island Camping Ft. Pierce/Vero questions



## Net 30

My son has camped on spoil island IR36 a few times and had a great time. It's located about 1/2 miles south of the 17th St. Bridge in Vero. Nice sandy beach and close to civilization if you need to go to a restaurant or tackle shop by water (base of barber Bridge has Vero Tackle and Riverside Cafe). Moorings flats are nearby (trout) and Ft. Pierce inlet flats are a 15 min ride.


----------



## sjake1972

There is a nice island north of North bridge I think it is the second or third has a small island in front and a sheltered lagoon.rope swing picnic tables and camp grill.5 10 min ride from the ramp and little Jims bait and tackle


----------



## iMacattack

is this the one you're talking about?

http://www.spoilislandproject.org/sl13.htm


----------



## sjake1972

> is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.spoilislandproject.org/sl13.htm


 yes it is very nice.


----------



## MATT

That Island now has a new name.
"Chuckle Head Island"


----------



## sjake1972

> That Island now has a new name.
> "Chuckle Head Island"


[email protected]


----------

